# Cade stainless steel filter



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Found these today while perusing the world wide web. I cant seem to find a place that carries them in the good ol US of A. I really want one if they are substantially less then the ADA filter. I love the beauty and sleek look of the stainless steel filters. I really want one. But as luck would have it there are no distributers for these that I could find. So looks like the only other option would be the ADA and that wont happen till I win the lottery haha. 

If anyone knows how I could get my hands on one of these PLEASE tell me who when where and how! THANKS!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Look identical to the ADA Super Jet, must be a knock off I assume?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah it is a CADE filter, and I hqve looked for the price of them and couldn't find anything, So free bump.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

did some research they are a new product wherever it is they are made. im assuming japan.

anyways they are comming soon on austrailian websites and a few other relatively close countries.. they should be hitting te USA in 6 months or less if i had to guess


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

ooooh, pretty

I have to ask though. What makes spending 1,200 on an ADA filter worth it? Bragging rights?. Other than it being stainless steel, and I'm sure great quality, how could someone justify spending that ammount on a filter that does essentially the same thing as something 15% of the cost?


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

guys it has an iwaki RD or MD series as a pump.

which is about the rolls royce in pumps..

Saw on ADA web site that its about 800 dollars.



iKine said:


> Bragging rights?. Other than it being stainless steel, and I'm sure great quality, how could someone justify spending that ammount on a filter that does essentially the same thing as something 15% of the cost?


15% u kidding?

my sunsun HW-303B was less then 1/10th the price of this unit and can probably do everything this unit can do.

Its bragging rights, paired with one of the most reliable pumps in our industry.
Iwaki makes commercial pumps... its a industrial pump on a consumer class filter.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> guys it has an iwaki RD or MD series as a pump.
> 
> which is about the rolls royce in pumps..
> 
> ...


eheim makes pumps for nasa...


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> guys it has an iwaki RD or MD series as a pump.
> 
> which is about the rolls royce in pumps..
> 
> ...


Kidding about what? 15% was just a general number. I know a sun sun is less than 10%, not rocket science. But the sun sun isnt the only other filter on the market. 

I just dont see why someone would need to spend 1200$ for some bragging rights. Dont get me wrong, I would love to have one of these filters. But I would only buy it if I found one used for cheap lol. Even if I had 1200$ just lying around I would just setup another tank 

I don't see the need for a commercial class pump on a consumer filter. I've been running an old fluval 404 for years without any issues (motor issues atleast). Could a pump like iwaki do it better than the fluval? probably not. Atleast, not for what most of us would need it for.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

iKine said:


> ooooh, pretty
> 
> I have to ask though. What makes spending 1,200 on an ADA filter worth it? Bragging rights?. Other than it being stainless steel, and I'm sure great quality, how could someone justify spending that ammount on a filter that does essentially the same thing as something 15% of the cost?


The way I look at it is that I have spent the money on an ADA tank, I have built a beautiful open bottom stand. Now I am currently running a Ehiem 2217 and it is working perfectly. but lets be honest. they are ugly. 

Amano worked with Eheim to develop the SuperJet. I cant say it is a knock off because even though it looks the same it is a whole new world inside that filter. Stainless Trays... anyways the fact of the matter is, ADA/CADE Filters are beautiful and highly functional. So maybe its not worth it to you but it is to me. mainly because I spend alot of time on my tank and that is the one thing that really bugs me about the tank.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

If you want the bragging rights of using an Iwaki just invest in a sump. Cheaper, consistent water level, easier to clean, and it allows you to get rid of a lot of equipment in the display.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> eheim makes pumps for nasa...


ummmm... iwaki's are "best" in its class in chemical water pumps. 

im not saying Eheim isnt a great company... they are.

But Iwaki is worlds apart from eheim. 


Iwaki actually doesnt do direct competition with eheim as well, they more compete against another company called LAING.
ehiem is tiered with Taam, aka Rio... 

That MD / RD is actually a sump pump tied on top of a canister, and will probably dish out more flow and head pressure then ANY Ehiem canister on the market.

If there is one thing i know more then planted tanks... its pumps!









^ laing vs an Iwaki. 

the laing loses against that RD monster.... and the one on that canister looks bigger then my RD.
For number sake... that RD, the silver pump has a head pressure of 32feet @ 24V... with a PSI raiting of 14.1 PSI.
(yes i have connected it, and sprayed a water trail to my neighbors yard, where he was tripping out (shocked not angry, he's the one that told me to rip it) because he never saw a trail that high coming out of a small pump.) 

Lets see Ehiem get close to those numbers... and once again... that iwaki on that canister looks BIGGER then my RD. 



iKine said:


> I don't see the need for a commercial class pump on a consumer filter. I've been running an old fluval 404 for years without any issues (motor issues atleast). Could a pump like iwaki do it better than the fluval? probably not. Atleast, not for what most of us would need it for.


i totally agree with you..

even more so when a heavily planted tank doesnt require a canister filter to begin with!


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

all I can say is it looks like the garbage can in my kitchen with a pump on top. You can brag you have a canister filter that looks just like a stainless steel garbage can.....


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

haha yeah that is true... but it is more aesthetically pleasing in an open bottom stand then the 2217... man if I had known this was going to turn into a blood fest I would have never posted it. all I wanted was information.... *clutching fists* information. LMAO


----------



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

I sent the company an email this is the response I got back.



> 答复： Stainless Steel Filter System
> 
> Sorry we have not produced this over 3 years
> 
> ...


Shrugs lol


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That message could have multiple meanings:
Once we have produced it for over 3 years it will be available in the USA.
We quit producing it more than 3 years ago.
We don't trust our products until they have been in use for 3 years.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> That message could have multiple meanings:
> Once we have produced it for over 3 years it will be available in the USA.
> We quit producing it more than 3 years ago.
> We don't trust our products until they have been in use for 3 years.


Thanks Hoppy that's the positive I was looking for! Glass is always half full!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

There are rumors that the chinese company manufacturing ADA tanks is now selling them in Australia under a different brand name. I wouldn't be surprised if the same thing is happening with their filters as well. The company denying manufacturing them is most likely just doing some "CYA" in case you are a spy from ADA.

All of the chinese manufacturers do this - they sell the products to the customer (in this case ADA) that requested manufacturing and provided the design, and then they make a few extra to sell on the sly because they know they can undercut them.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

well then anyone in Australia if you can get these please let me know!!!


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

i bet u its because IWAKI's ARENT QUIET!!!

who would honestly want a stainless steel [STRIKE]trash can[/STRIKE] canister that makes a lot of noise. 

think of a little giant pump but a bit more high pitch.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> i bet u its because IWAKI's ARENT QUIET!!!
> 
> who would honestly want a stainless steel [STRIKE]trash can[/STRIKE] canister that makes a lot of noise.
> 
> think of a little giant pump but a bit more high pitch.


think of a little giant pump but a hell of a lot quieter


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

willknowitall said:


> think of a little giant pump but a hell of a lot quieter


that iwaki?

is it a MD then which has been downvolted for quiet?


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> that iwaki?
> 
> is it a MD then which has been downvolted for quiet?


i dont own ether one however ive read hundreds of reviews of many differant iwake's big and small and everyone ive read, from people who own both is that the iwaki's are much more quite then little giant pumps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Naekuh said:


> ummmm... iwaki's are "best" in its class in chemical water pumps. ...
> If there is one thing i know more then planted tanks... its pumps!


The DIY canister filter idea crops up every time a new bright person starts thinking about the cost of canister filters. 
Since you know pumps, I'd like to pick your brain a bit. 

Say someone started with a stainless steel pressure cooker and was able to get it drilled and tapped for off the shelf threaded barbs, can you recommend a good (essentially) silent pump for a project such as this?

Next can your recommend one the average filter cheap skate can actually afford? ;-) 

I'm thinking something more robust than say a Little Giant. 

Thanks.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The DIY canister filter idea crops up every time a new bright person starts thinking about the cost of canister filters.
> Since you know pumps, I'd like to pick your brain a bit.
> 
> Say someone started with a stainless steel pressure cooker and was able to get it drilled and tapped for off the shelf threaded barbs, can you recommend a good (essentially) silent pump for a project such as this?
> ...


thank you for the post! now you have the wheels spinning in my head for a DIY Filter... STOKED!


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

willknowitall said:


> i dont own ether one however ive read hundreds of reviews of many differant iwake's big and small and everyone ive read, from people who own both is that the iwaki's are much more quite then little giant pumps


My friend did a nice sound recording on my iwaki.

Now you tell me if a little giant is quieter then that beast. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7K4FeKXjWg



[email protected] said:


> Next can your recommend one the average filter cheap skate can actually afford? ;-)
> 
> I'm thinking something more robust than say a Little Giant.
> 
> Thanks.


How much is afford?

The MD series which u can find, the american version will run somewhere from 45-69.. and the japanese motor will run somewhere between 119-149... 

The MD is a 120 VAC Iwaki, and would / could replace the little giant in any application.

I think that CADE uses a MD.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by willknowitall 
i dont own ether one however ive read hundreds of reviews of many differant iwake's big and small and everyone ive read, from people who own both is that the iwaki's are much more quite then little giant pumps
My friend did a nice sound recording on my iwaki.

Now you tell me if a little giant is quieter then that beast. 

ok thats hundreds to one


----------

